# Excel: Pfeil von Comboboxen nicht ausdrucken



## schutzgeist (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Excel-Datei die einige Comboboxen für versch. Auswahlen enthält.
Ist es möglich, die Boxen so "einzustellen" dass die Drop-Down-Pfeile beim Ausdrucken nicht mitangedruckt werden?

Danke im Voraus,
Gruß schutzgeist.


----------



## duckdonald (19. Februar 2009)

Hiho,
entweder in den Formatierungsoptionen des Steuerelementes unter 'Eigenschaften' die Option 'Objekt drucken' deaktivieren.
Dafür dann in die dahinterliegende Zelle den Inhalt verknüpfen.

Oder gleich über das Menü 'Daten'->'Gültigkeit...' den Eintrag 'Liste' verwenden. Die Dropdownfelder kommen dann nur wenn man in die jeweilige Zelle klickt.

Gruß DD


----------



## schutzgeist (19. Februar 2009)

hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an.. nur find ich die Optionen in dem.. dollen.. Excel 2007 nicht


----------



## duckdonald (19. Februar 2009)

Die Optionen zum "Steuerelement formatieren" sind im Rechtsklickmenü des Formularfeldes.

Und die Funktion für die Gültigkeit birgt sich hinter "Daten"->"Datentools"->"Datenüberprüfung"


----------



## schutzgeist (20. Februar 2009)

Danke dir, das hilft mir schonmal weiter 

Bei der Datenüberprüfung möchte er irgendeine Quellenangabe?

Würde esw wohl mit dem Steuerelement probieren - nur wie bekomm ich die Verknüpfung zum ausgewählen Wert der Combobox hin?


----------



## duckdonald (20. Februar 2009)

Anbei ein kleines Beispiel.

 -DD-


----------



## schutzgeist (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das Beispiel.
Das Prinzip für die Steuerelemente hab ich denke ich wohl soweit verstanden.

Allerdings handelt es sich bei den Comboboxen die ich vorliegen hab um ActiveX-Steuerelemente. Kann man das darauf auch anwenden?


----------

